# Tight hamstrings- exercises to engage the hind?



## QueenDee_ (15 June 2015)

Had the physio to my gelding this week, not due to lameness but a gut instinct that he wasn't quite 'right'. End result is saddle too tight (despite being adjusted last week!) causing him to become tight behind- particularly in his hamstrings.

He is now in a different saddle and I've been advised to continue working him, with the aim of engaging the hind and getting him stepping under. I am also doing stretches with him before/after work.

Can anyone recommend any exercises to achieve this? I am planning to lunge over poles so I can watch his movement, but also looking for ridden exercises. I'm also planning to do lots of long and low to stretch his back out.


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 June 2015)

My physio told me to lunge with a bungee on between front legs and tie a tail bandage to the sursingle  and put it around the hind end A bit like a pessoa would, massaging with a soft rubber curry brush along the muscle can help and doing hind leg stretches, if you lift the hind leg then just gently stretch the leg forward towards the front leg keeping the leg quite low, try not to pull on the tendon area of the leg I hold the hoof and the back of the hock and just hold for a few seconds, you may find your horse can only bring the leg slightly forward at first just do what is comfortable and the more you do the easier it is for them to get a better stretch.


----------



## Kikke (15 June 2015)

Long and low trotting up hill, also transitions while going up hill. In general hillwork is great!


----------



## gunnergundog (15 June 2015)

Ridden work over poles in a straight line and then raised poles.......everything in a straight line to ensure evenness of development.  Also, transitions up and down IF ridden correctly. Swimming can help also, IF the helpers know what they are doing, as can a water treadmill.

Depending on how bad the horse is AND how skilled the jockey is, I wouldn't rely on hillwork until I had seen an improvement on the flat.  There are too many 'evasion possibilities' to counter the effectiveness of hillwork unless in the right hands.


----------



## smja (16 June 2015)

I use little pieces of lateral work, like shoulder in and baby leg yield, help to stretch the muscles. You're not looking for textbook crossing over or anything, just little and often.


----------



## ellie_e (16 June 2015)

Lateral work!!!!


----------



## PorkChop (16 June 2015)

We have one with tight hamstrings and our physio showed us where and how to tape her, we use this 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/KINESIO-TAP...8&qid=1434473388&sr=1-32&keywords=physio+tape.

It makes a huge difference, we use the tape twice a week, worth a thought I would think.


----------

